# Italia Serie A 23 August



## A_Skywalker (Aug 11, 2009)

23 Aug 12:00 Bologna v Fiorentina 2.87 3.25 2.30   
23 Aug 12:00 Catania v Sampdoria 2.37 3.25 2.75   
23 Aug 12:00 Genoa v Roma 2.50 3.25 2.60  
23 Aug 12:00 Inter Milan v Bari 1.20 6.00 11.00   
23 Aug 12:00 Juventus v Chievo 1.25 5.25 9.50   
23 Aug 12:00 Lazio v Atalanta 1.83 3.40 4.00   
23 Aug 12:00 Livorno v Cagliari 2.37 3.10 2.87   
23 Aug 12:00 Palermo v Napoli 2.20 3.25 3.10   
23 Aug 12:00 Siena v AC Milan 3.75 3.30 1.90   
23 Aug 12:00 Udinese v Parma 1.83 3.25 4.20


----------

